# plastic in wash basin melting



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

We have occasionally left an airwick air freshener in the plastic w/b. I have noticed that where it has puffed out spray it has "melted" the plastic finish. Although it hasn't gone right through the w/b I need to restore the surface to it's previous quality. Anyone any ideas please?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

If it melts plastic, I dread to think what the vapour does to your lungs! 8O 


SD


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*airwick*

Afternoon Gavel

I would be tempted to contact the makers of airwick and ask them for their opinion. Is there any small print on the back of the air freshener covering plastic.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,



I ,m with you speedydux.



norm


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Some of these sprays use concentrated essential oils. These concentrates should never be allowed to come into contact with any plastic or man made fibre.
These are similar to the essential oils used with massage oils, they normally carry advice about contact with substances.
Gerry


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*New sink!*

I expect you will need a new sink!

It is more than likely an ABS blow moulding and will have been affected by the oil as previously stated. Watch the nail varnish remover too!!

Depending on the thickness of plastic/amount left you might be able to use wet and dry paper (try 600 then 1200 wet, then Tcut and the car polish... else it is probably a new sink.

Any pock marks/small indents might be filled with white nail varnish. Apply a small amount a lot of times, rather than get a run.

Grant


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I stoped supplying these automatic aerosols to customers after seeing the damage done to a laqured door and a plastic surface in my office.

Dave p


----------

